# Balrogs Easytoon gallery!



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, i decided to post all my animations! right now im going to link to my deviant art page since they are all there, mediocure to well, kind of good. And then ill post up the images of most of them every now and then. . . ENJOY!  http://balrogspain.deviantart.com/gallery/






 - StairCase






Grrrrnaadde






 Old School






 Secret, AGENT MAN!
i would post more but i dont want to lag people when they enter the page.http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=100374#


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 15, 2008)

Bump, hopefully i get some comments


----------



## LFF (Aug 15, 2008)

I prefer the pixelly ones over the other two, the grenade I thought especially good.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Aug 15, 2008)

I use easytoons 
< avatar made by me easytoon


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 15, 2008)

LFF said:
			
		

> I prefer the pixelly ones over the other two, the grenade I thought especially good.


thanks man, yeah the pixelish ones were the first ones i made, then i tried to make better animations.

And nice avatar!


----------

